# Dvd video not working



## mrbombastic (Jun 28, 2012)

Cant get dvd video to play, audio ok, even when car is not moving. I get this message on screen
"For your safety: No TV/Video display for driver"
I had this working before my software was updated in Jan 2013 , recode after software update.
Is there a step I'm missing ?. :dunno:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mrbombastic said:


> Cant get dvd video to play, audio ok, even when car is not moving. I get this message on screen
> "For your safety: No TV/Video display for driver"
> I had this working before my software was updated in Jan 2013 , recode after software update.
> Is there a step I'm missing ?. :dunno:


If you VO Code your Head Unit to reset it, does it work like it should from the factory, where it plays when the car is stationary, and not when it is in motion?

If so, then try FDL Coding DVD-In-Motion again. If not, then you should bring it to your dealer for warranty repair.


----------



## mrbombastic (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm schedule for dealer service, Shawn what is the easiest way to remove all my coding and return back to factory VO ?.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mrbombastic said:


> I schedule for dealer service, Shawn what is the easiest way to remove all my coding and return back to factory VO ?.


Connect => Read FA => Activate FA => Read VCM (SVT) => Right-Click on VIN at top of SVT => Select Code.

This will VO Code (reset) every ECU to as delivered condition.

Of course this assumes you have a factory original VO stored in the car. If you have modified your VO and written it to the car, then you would need to load the factory VO first, and write it back to the car.

Keep in mind since this will VO Code every ECU, the engine will need to be off, otherwise the DME will cause the TAL processing to stop.


----------



## mrbombastic (Jun 28, 2012)

I never VO code anything in the car, Approx how long would this take. or can i just reset the ecu's I fdl code ?.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mrbombastic said:


> I never VO code anything in the car, Approx how long would this take. or can i just reset the ecu's I fdl code ?.


It will take maybe 2 minutes per ECU.

If you want to do individual ECU's, just Right-Click on one and select code.

Or if you want to do multiple ones, just Ctrl-Right-Click on the ones you want and select code.


----------



## mrbombastic (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks Shawn, I'll do only the ones I change.


----------



## TRIPLE_O (Feb 22, 2012)

I only saw that one time on an X5 (2010) that had been updated at the dealer, I changed a few settings to enable playback on the front screen and all was fine. I can't remember the exact value from memory. If your service doesn't fix it, let me know and I'll give you some values to look for.


----------



## mrbombastic (Jun 28, 2012)

TRIPLE_O said:


> I only saw that one time on an X5 (2010) that had been updated at the dealer, I changed a few settings to enable playback on the front screen and all was fine. I can't remember the exact value from memory. If your service doesn't fix it, let me know and I'll give you some values to look for.


Triple O If you could remember what you did, then that would be great, Then I would not have to go to the dealer. because that is the only reason I am taking it to the dealer. It would also prevent me losing my coding.


----------



## TRIPLE_O (Feb 22, 2012)

I got your PM, we can definitely look through the module, I was looking through a 5 series earlier tonight and found this 'VIDEO_FRONT_LOCKED.' Check your module and make sure this is set to 'nicht_aktiv'


----------



## mrbombastic (Jun 28, 2012)

TRIPLE_O said:


> I got your PM, we can definitely look through the module, I was looking through a 5 series earlier tonight and found this 'VIDEO_FRONT_LOCKED.' Check your module and make sure this is set to 'nicht_aktiv'


Sorry, I did not find it in any fdl


----------



## mrbombastic (Jun 28, 2012)

Trouble repaired. Thanks to Triple O, Reset HU-CIC and recode. Everything good to go.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mrbombastic said:


> Trouble repaired. Thanks to Triple O, Reset HU-CIC and recode. Everything good to go.


Sounds identical to the advice given in Post #2.


----------



## mrbombastic (Jun 28, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Sounds identical to the advice given in Post #2.


That is true shawn, I was just not familar with VO code, so I got some remote help from Triple O. Thanks for the info.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mrbombastic said:


> That is true shawn, I was just not familar with VO code, so I got some remote help from Triple O. Thanks for the info.


Ok...but VO Coding was explained in detail in Posts #4 and #6. 

I'm just giving you a hard time. There is nothing wrong with the Phone-A-Friend option.

I'm glad you got it fixed, and that's all that matters. :thumbup:


----------



## mrbombastic (Jun 28, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Ok...but VO Coding was explained in detail in Posts #4 and #6.
> 
> I'm just giving you a hard time. There is nothing wrong with the Phone-A-Friend option.
> 
> I'm glad you got it fixed, and that's all that matters. :thumbup:


Shawn just remember, there is good, better and best.
I am good, Triple 0 is better, and you, the BEST !!!. just a reminder. Thanks again.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mrbombastic said:


> Shawn just remember, there is good, better and best.
> I am good, Triple 0 is better, and you, the BEST !!!. just a reminder. Thanks again.


You are too kind mrbombastic. While I can hold my own, I am nowhere near the best. A far cry from it I think. I am still learning new stuff myself, and there is still so much more to learn.


----------



## mrbombastic (Jun 28, 2012)

Shawn all my coding knowledge came from this forum and especially you. So in my eyes you are the BEST....., there might be better but i put them in a different category, any way you got more work to do, so "keep on coding !" .


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mrbombastic said:


> Shawn all my coding knowledge came from this forum and especially you. So in my eyes you are the BEST....., there might be better but i put them in a different category, any way you got more work to do, so "keep on coding !" .


Thanks. It's been a damn long 15 months though. Perhaps soon I'll pass the torch, purge myself of all things Bavarian, score a 72' Ford Pinto, and ride (or push) off into the sunset. :drive:


----------



## TRIPLE_O (Feb 22, 2012)

Shawn truly is the best, hands down!! I didn't mind assisting because I knew....well, hoped....this would be a quick fix and he had asked for some help. All values inside the module seemed ok and there was no 'VIDEO_FRONT_LOCKED' value or anything close to that. Oddly enough, the X5 had a similar value to this (but now that I think about it had a CCC with DVD changer in the glovebox).

For future reference, the VIDEO_FRONT_LOCKED value is present in the NBT Head Units, not the CIC Head Units.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TRIPLE_O said:


> Shawn truly is the best, hands down!! I didn't mind assisting because I knew....well, hoped....this would be a quick fix and he had asked for some help. All values inside the module seemed ok and there was no 'VIDEO_FRONT_LOCKED' value or anything close to that. Oddly enough, the X5 had a similar value to this (but now that I think about it had a CCC with DVD changer in the glovebox).
> 
> For future reference, the VIDEO_FRONT_LOCKED value is present in the NBT Head Units, not the CIC Head Units.


Interesting. Is VIDEO_FRONT_LOCKED in NBT nicht_aktiv by default? I have coded DVD in Motion on a couple 2013's, and I have not had to mess with this code to make it work.


----------



## TRIPLE_O (Feb 22, 2012)

Yes, it is nicht_aktiv by default. Only on a very rare occasion (such as the one for mrbombastic-but for NBT units) would it ever need to be touched.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TRIPLE_O said:


> Yes, it is nicht_aktiv by default. Only on a very rare occasion (such as the one for mrbombastic-but for NBT units) would it ever need to be touched.


Ok. Thanks.


----------

